# Red Tide Off Fort Walton Beach?



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Went out of Destin Pass this morning trolling dusters and plugs to try to catch a king. Also had the baitwell full of pin fish in hopes of catching a big king trollingthe live bait. About a mile short of the liberty ship, I noticed the pinfish in the bait well flipping around behaving odd. (I had outside water flowing into the well). In about 10 minutes all the pinfish were dead. Looking around the ocean I began to see lots of dead fish floating everwhere. Even the ocean had a muddy (red?) lookto it.I have heard thatPanama City Bay was getting hammered with red tide fish kills. I was a little suprised to see it this farwest and out in the ocean.

Has anybody else fishing out of Destin Pass experienced this?


----------



## 5 O'Clock Somewhere (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard that it's made it to Destin along the beach, out 4-5 miles and still moving West.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yes, it is here! We were in the same areas today - - had a livewell full of hardtails - - all dead because we didn't shut the aerator off in time. Muddy-colored water as far as the eye could see along the Destin/Okaloosa beaches and out past the Liberty Ship. . . . When we go out Friday, we're gonna go out much farther in hopes of getting away from it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

you gonna have to go way fer out before ya reach the ocean!:doh


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I was down off of 30-A this afternoon at a public beach and got wind of that "dead air". No fish on the beaches....yet. Went farther down to the east in front of Whale's Tail and you could see the stained water just off the coastline. Still the air wasn't that bad with no fish on the beaches. Let's just hope this round of north winds will carry it far offshore to be broken up with the next swell activities. The last thing we need it this red tide coming into our bays and choke it to death.:sick

p.s. while down off 30-A a sheriff patrol was letting everyone know to stay out of the water due to all the shark sightings. Talk to my neighbor today and they also saw a few just the other day behind Whale's Tail.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

I was planning on fishing in the bay this weekend. Is there any chance of it making it in by friday night? and if so does is ruin the fishing trip?


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

How far west has the red tide made it? How far off is it from pcola or is it already here? Im new to the whole red tide phenomenon so bare with me.


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, its here (Grayton Beach) and thick and no storm on the horizon to blow it out...Shame, was gonna fish all thisnext weekend...Guess not, SR


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Slowride (10/11/2007)*Oh yeah, its here (Grayton Beach) and thick and no storm on the horizon to blow it out...Shame, was gonna fish all thisnext weekend...Guess not, SR


Hay Slowride, I've only lived here 5 years, Where is Grayton Beach? I can't find it on any of my maps.

Thanks in advance,

LarryD


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fuhrer48 (10/10/2007)*How far west has the red tide made it? How far off is it from pcola or is it already here? Im new to the whole red tide phenomenon so bare with me.




It has made it to p'cola. We were out yesterday and there was a large patch of it a mile or two off the east end of the beach.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yes it is here and thick. We went out of Destin yesterday-Wed. and it is as far out as 12 miles or so in some places and it is ugly. Saw a dead monster sea turtle and about a 4' dolpind swimming underneath. Wouldn't hit anything, tried for about 1 1/2 hours. He's a hoss. That was on the way in before returning to the red death.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, it made it here. We had a small fish-kill on the north side of Pensacola Beach earlier this week.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

We are going out of Destin Friday and I am trying to decide which way to go to save my bait on the way out. Any ideas on which is the shortest way to clean water? Is the red tide all the way to the beach?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I went out of Pensacola Pass and headed to the East edge South of Navarre and didn't see any red tide. The air did smell a little fishy over that way but not bad.


----------



## twofer (Oct 11, 2007)

Was at Navarre Beach yesterday and everyone on the beach was coughing and hacking, including me. Eyes watered, sinus irritation. Wife said that was a sigh of red tide, but naturally, was skeptical. When we left, didn't even get over the bridge before the coughing stopped and sinuses cleared up. WOW. Did a Google when we got home and sure enough, classic sign of red tide. Also, muddy looking water past the second sand bar, wind from south.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

http://research.myfwc.com/features/view_article.asp?id=9670#Mid

MIDWEEK RED TIDE UPDATE (October 9)


Water samples were collected early this week from Bay and Escambia counties in northwest Florida. Karenia brevis, the Florida red tide organism, was detected in samples collected in and around St. Andrew Bay (Bay County), with concentrations ranging from not present to high. Multiple reports of fish kills have been received from the area. Additional samples collected 4 to 16 miles offshore of Pensacola (Escambia County) contained K. brevis concentrations ranging from very low to low. Fish kill reports have also been received from St. Joseph Bay in Gulf County. 

In northeast Florida, water samples were collected early this week from Volusia and Brevard counties. Water samples collected in the Mosquito Lagoon (Volusia County) contained no K. brevis with the exception of one sample which contained background levels. No K. brevis was detected in samples collected from Brevard County. A fish kill report was received from the Daytona Beach area of Volusia County. 

Water samples were collected early this week from Collier County in southwest Florida. No K. brevis was detected. Sampling will continue this week and complete results will be available in the next scheduled status report on Friday, October 12. 

Also todays news report....
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/article/9527/

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

